# Lake Conroe KOA



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

We will be heading to Lake Conroe KOA with several other families to camp on weakend in Nov. Our kids have a meet in Magnolia. Is this a nice campground and a good place to stay ?


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

We stayed there with the grand kids back in August, and we really enjoyed it. It has an indoor pool and hot tub, game room, small store with some r.v. supplies and a pond. The pond needs something done with all of the growth in it, and that mat just be a personal opinion. The rest of the park is great, it has great concrete roads and parking spots, some shade,and a grill area. There is other assorted activities.


----------

